# Echo SRM-210 Trimmer won't idle



## NickDakota (Oct 1, 2005)

I've searched other threads with a similar problem, but this one seems a little different. I was having a problem in that my trimmer wouldn't hold an idle. It would start then just die. Even if I held the throttle wide open. It was as if there was an obstruction in the fuel line and it wouldn't draw. So I changed the fuel filter (even though it looked fine) and I've "cleaned" the carb. Now, the trimmer starts only if the throttle is held full open and the minute you release the throttle it dies. It's not the idle adjustment, because even if I adjust it to max, it still dies.
In reading through a lot of threads related to carb adjustment and rebuilding and I think that a part of my problem is that I don't exactly know what problems I'm looking for when I open it up. I'm mechanical enough to disassemble and put it back together okay, but aside from cleaning with carb cleaner and checking for obvious damage, what should I look for. Any advice on where some healthy fear of poking into holes should I should have? Do I need to replace the gaskets if I open it up? Any thoughts on the overall problem?

Thanks
Nick (new member)


----------

